# OCBF Shop Detail Checking



## McEngr (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I've been checking some OCBF shop details and noticed one of the gusset plates not meeting the whitmore section criteria of 30 degrees from the leading bolt centerline as shown in section 9 of the MANUAL. I tried to explain that 23 degrees from the leading bolt will not cut it. The detailers defense is that the 30 degrees only has to be met on one side of the bolt line becuase there are 2 bolt lines shown in the detail on page 9-4. Anyone care to chime in on who's right? I told him that the SEOR (he's out of town at the moment) will have to calculate the gusset tension based on the lesser area (something already over his head), but wanted some other opinions out there. It should be noted that the OCBF's are rod braces, so it's tension only and not compression based design for the gusset.

Thanks.


----------



## McEngr (Jun 26, 2012)

I should also note that our firm is providing the shop drawing, so the detailer is a "structural designer", not an engineer.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'd stick to your guns with 30 degrees and let the SEOR make the call.


----------



## dakota_79 (Jun 26, 2012)

What Kevo said. Onus is on the EOR to prove it works with the reduced section.


----------

